# Adoption in Tennessee



## HopsandLops (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello to all other bunny lovers!!!

I am the founder and current director of Hops and Lops Tennessee Rabbit Rescue in East TN. We are a Not for Profit, Rabbit Only Rescue that covers 5 counties and over 300 miles. We work with low cost spay/neuter programs for rabbit owners as well! We can care for up to 15 rabbits at a time (not all in our home, but in fostershomes too)by the guidelines of HRS. We work with aggressive rabbits and rehabers as well. I currently have 3 personal rabbits, Snickers (Male/N, Mini Rex), Mr. Fancy-Pants (Male/N, English Angora) and Rosie Bunny (Female/S, Giant Angora). I started my love with rabbits at the age of 7 but it took about ten more years to figure out what I had to do for homeless rabbits in East TN. We work with all aspects of rabbit rescue, shelter pulls, animal control/stray bunnies, and even hand raising ophaned babies. 

I am so glad I found this site and can't wait to jump right in.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 6, 2009)

I moved this thread to the Rescue Me Section as it would get your information to the right people.

:helloand :welcome1to RabbitsOnline. I am glad you found the site. RO is a very active, friendly and helpful website devoted to rabbits and their slaves.

Here are some good links to areas of the site you might find interesting, the Library section, full of good reference info, Bunny Blog, where you can keep everyone up to date on your bunny and your life as a bunny slave and if you bunny would like to ask questions of other buns the Bunny Chat is the spot to be. The regional forum is a good way to find a rabbit savvy vet or to post places where you get some of your supplies for your bun etc. For the lighter side and to give you a chuckle or two stop by the go to the Let Your Hare Down section for anything but bunny's.

If you would like to post pictures in your post this link How to put photo's in your posts will help explain that.

I hope I didn't overwhelm you with info. This is a wonderful site and I look forward to seeing pictures of your bun and stories about them.

Dave


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks, I wasn't sure where to post it as it about me and the rescue. I will have stories and pictures up soon!


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought I would try and reach out further then just local bunny people! We are Hops and Lops TN Rabbit Rescue in Knoxville, TN. We are currently full, minus some squeeze space we can make for shelter or stray rabbits. Not all rabbits are in our home, but some are in foster homes! All are spayed/neutered andup to date on neededvetting/care(including day of adoption groom)before leaving and behavior tested with kids of all ages, rabbit loving dogs, other rabbits, and strangers! All Rabbits are taught to the best of our ablity to be completely litter trained and to be wonderful members of their future homes! All the rabbits have different back grounds and we do have special needs rabbits some times. Here is a current listed of rabbits for adoption and ones that will need future homes or fosters. Pictures on request, but all can be found with a more updated listed on Petfinder, ID TN559 Hops and Lops TN Rabbit Rescue. The adoption fee is $75 for all rabbits, as that is what are vet charges for spay/neuter, that is payed directly to our vet!

Up for adoption now:

Checkers-Eng. Spot Mix, about 1-2years old, 4 lbs, and great with all people and pets but can be pushing with other males

Ester-NZW Female, 2-3 years old, 9 lbs, completely litter trained to be free range bunny. Already Spayed, beforecoming to therescue! Needs home with bunny exp.

Georgia-Black Mini Rex, 8 mos old, 3-4 lbs, great with everyone. Already Spayed, before comin to rescue!

Homer-Flemish/NZ Mix (?) found as stray and guess at under a year old, great with all people, but shy at first

Will be up for adoption Very soon!!!

Flemish Babies- 4 babies turned into local shelter, guessed to be 8-9 weeks old, 3 females and one male, 2 REW and 2 Sandy, Very loving and Super sweet, can be spayed in less then 3 weeks. 

Pinkie- Male Jer. Woolie, guessed at 1-2 years old. Was turned out in local national park (Smokey Mts., Cades Cove) and taken in by the nice park service ranger until we could make the trip up there. He is a REW but was dyed PINK when we got him and in need of a bad grooming! He is still a bit pink and currently on meds for a small abcess on his bottom from sitting in his own pee. Will be up for adoption within a month.

Perry and Babies- Perry is a wonderful small/med rabbit that appears to be dwarf/thri/harq. mix. She came to the rescue on a Saturday night and had a litter of 8 at about noon the next day. The babies are only about a week old, but will be up for adoption after 12 weeks and mom will also need a home! Fosters will be needed to socialize all these wonderful babies! (Oh The babies range in color, 2 are red/blond, one silver, 2 red, and then 2 dark like mom with black mixed in. Allhave different degrees of white.One baby is being hand fed currently. )


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 6, 2009)

I look forward to the pictures and the stories.


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 6, 2009)

I'll be in contact with you some time after the labor day holiday. I really want a bunny and I'll be moving to a place that will let me keep a bunny.

Talk to you later
Jeff :wave:


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh that is great, I forgot to add, the two girls that were already spayed the fee is less, not the full $75, its just to cover what we have put in them for flea treatments and wormings (if needed).


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 6, 2009)

I sent you a pm and I also would love to sign up to volunteer to help out with the bunnies. I have a lot of bunny experience and I love animals. Epically BUNNIES!! LOL

:bunnydance::biggrin2: 

Jeff


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh that is great, volunteers are the back bone of our rescue, even if its just coming out to adoption fairs!


----------



## mardigraskisses (Sep 6, 2009)

How old do you have to be to volunteer?


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 6, 2009)

18 years without a parent's premission (unless you live with them if you want to foster) but our youngest volunteer is all we have to have your parents sign a form that they allow you to volunteer and that we are not liable if you get hurt (very unlikly unless you are bite ).


----------



## jeanbunny (May 20, 2012)

Hello, Hops and Lops! I read that you offer low cost spaying and neutering for bunnies, is it true? I live in the Fountain City area of Knoxville, and I recently found your Hops And Lops website! Problem is, I can't get in contact with anyone. My bunny, Boo is in desperate need of neutering!
He is a 9 month old Dutch Bunny. I know he is miserable now that he's reached mating age, I can see it in his big brown eyes. Please let us hear from you!ray:
I would post a pic of my little bunny-man, but I don't know how!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 20, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## jeanbunny (May 21, 2012)

Hello, Las Vegas!!:highfive:


----------



## bunnyinfo101 (May 5, 2013)

Do you have any mini rex rabbits left? If so, are they sweet? I live about an hour away,so if I decide to get one,will you meet with me???

Reply soon


----------

